# Alloys 20***8221;



## yasgtr (Feb 11, 2016)

I need some alloys if anyone selling hit me up with some choices thanks in advance


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

TE37 ultra in bronze, front 10j et30, rear 11j et0, in brand new. Pm me if you are still looking mate.

Sam


----------

